# SD D-12 Leased Deactivation



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a simple question, I've just deactivated a leased D-12 SD receiver from my account, but I expected to return it back to directv, although they did ask me to choose between deactivate/return or deactivate/keep, I chose keep, would Directv charge me for NRF even though they it's a simple deactivation and keep process? I just don't want surprises with a hefty fee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV is scrapping two D12 models, IIRC they are only keeping the D12-300. So this would be no different then deactivating an HR20


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

But they did ask me if I wanted to return it, or keep it if I want to reactivate again, I thought only owned receivers can have that privilege on activate/deactivate while you keep it, It's a D12-700 btw.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> But they did ask me if I wanted to return it, or keep it if I want to reactivate again, I thought only owned receivers can have that privilege on activate/deactivate while you keep it, It's a D12-700 btw.


Right, leased receivers that are "recoverable" are sent back to DirecTV, scrapped receivers you keep. I guess the "oddity" here is that they gave you the option to return an unrecoverable receiver.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I planned to keep it anyway just for an additional room, so it's still active on the account but deactivated, I just thought that once you deactivate a leased receiver, they send you a return box to send back, but since its obsolete non returnable, then you keep it regardless if its active or not on the account. If I'm understanding it correctly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

not sure what you mean "active" on your account but deactivated, that sounds to me like an "oxymoron"


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Meaning I can still activate it on my account and not getting rid of it completely from ever reactivating, as the access card is still on the receiver.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Meaning I can still activate it on my account and not getting rid of it completely from ever reactivating, as the access card is still on the receiver.


If it's the same case as the HR20's you can reactivate it anytime but only on your account, no other accounts.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Just as I thought, Even though I had my doubts to what the CSR said about keeping leased boxes when deactivated, I won't lose sleep over it unless they charge me a NRF, but it see is different for older model receivers HR20,D12 etc


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Worst case is they do charge the NRF, you can then call, arrange for the return box and send the unit back (and get the NRF reversed). Very unlikely though.


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

What the OP is referring to is an option to reactivate later (vacation deactivation) done so customers who need to deactivate non-permanently may keep the equipment. Permanent deactivation of non-recoverable receivers will require the return of the access card in a prepaid envelope sent to the caller . His request allows him to keep the AC.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

When I de-activated my D12 they wanted it back!! (I couldnt keep it)

I didnt care,I was thankful they agreed to activate my RCA 430 (@ first they werent going to but I explained I have been a customer since 1997,why should I have to have a box I dont like now,etc and they finally activated it)


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just don't want to pay lease fee for a receiver rarely used, so decided to deactivate and thought I had to return it(before I called Directv), But they gave me a choice to keep it and put in vacation mode, or deactivate and return it back since it's leased, I decided to keep in case I need it later. And I was curious and thought that would incur NRF charges for leased unreturned receivers.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont think you should be billed a LEASE fee if it isnt being used,im not sure buddy......


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> I just don't want to pay lease fee for a receiver rarely used, so decided to deactivate and thought I had to return it(before I called Directv), But they gave me a choice to keep it and put in vacation mode, or deactivate and return it back since it's leased, I decided to keep in case I need it later. And I was curious and thought that would incur NRF charges for leased unreturned receivers.


I believe it's just been updated (in the past week or so) where all D12 models (D12-100/300/500/700) are requested back when deactivated. Previously it had just been the D12-100 and D12-700. Now if it dies and they ship you a replacement, then they won't want the D12 back. Just don't be surprised if you see an empty box arrive in a few days.


----------

